# Can anyone recommend (or not) the  Washington Stove Works Olympic?



## woodstoven (Nov 14, 2014)

Found this on craigslist, 'model 3300', picture attached. Anyone have experience with this guy or even have a rough estimate of how much it _should_ sell for?

Thanks!


----------

